# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Noir

## emmanuel_obi_jr

My name is Emmanuel and I am currently working on a short story series. I have already published them as free ebooks. So far my friends have read them and have given me feedback but I would also appreciate a broader scope. Let me know what you think.

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/18...y-missing-love

http://www.feedbooks.com/userbook/18...-of-the-sphinx

----------


## Emil Miller

.....

----------

